# My tortoises are eating less



## Lavish Knave (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know what to do. Ever since I got two new Russians they all eat less except for the biggest one


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 18, 2012)

Are they outside? What are the temps? Tortoises start eating less and less the colder it gets.


----------



## wellington (Oct 18, 2012)

If they are in the same enclosure, there could be bullying going on.


----------



## dannel (Oct 18, 2012)

^Agreed


----------



## Lavish Knave (Oct 18, 2012)

It's getting colder and I've been been monitoring them. They the big one stopped after I kept isolating him. And I put them outside every now and then to run around.


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2012)

> after I kept isolating him.





> _two__ new Russians_ they all eat less except for the_ biggest one_



So are you saying that you had one tort to begin with and you have now acquired two additional ones (so now you have three) or do you mean you had one tort to begin with then you acquired a second one (so now you have two)????

I apologize, I am confused (some days I am easily confused....lol)


----------



## Lavish Knave (Oct 19, 2012)

I had two to begin with then I bought two more. The guy was always the bully. By the way. I have 4 now


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2012)

Whoa....four in total....wow...okay so if you have 4 of them and they are little/young--then you do not know what your 4some consists of in the way of male to female ratio, right? But I bet they absolutely know what each is...

I would say that you will want to remove the one that is not playing well with the others...keep in mind that this may change the dynamics of the remaining 3---so keep an eye on them...but if you have a tort that is clearly bullying the others then he is screaming that he needs to be king or queen of his or her own domain---and this is so totally ok, torts are a solitary creature so it is common...

I would set up appropriate enclosure for them, heating, lighting, water and food offerings....I also would make sure that each tort is eating and not being forced away from the food nor chased away from the basking and uv area....you may find that as time goes on that setting up an enclosure for each will be necessary (if your attempts seem to not cure anything) as this species is a bit rowdy towards one another...


----------



## Lavish Knave (Oct 19, 2012)

They get along fine now. They love to burrow. But the females aren't eating as much and they have plenty if food


----------

